# Hope Pro II SS Hub



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I am looking to build a new wheelset up based on the Hope Pro II hubs. Speedgoat seems to stock everything I need at affordable prices but I noticed all the front hubs are marked QR or 20mm, but those specs are not shown for the rear. I guess I am a little confused on all these axle measurements ( 20mm, 135mm, QR, 100mm, etc).

Was just a little bit confused on whether the rear hope pro II is bolt on (I am hoping it is).

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Tom


----------



## dubjay (May 5, 2004)

The Hope Pro II SS hubs does come as a bolt-on. It's a great solid hub. You'll love it.

As far as those other numbers...

100mm is the standard width for a front MTB hub.
135mm is the standard width for a rear MTB hub.

The size of some front thru-axles is 20mm. The Hope Pro II front hubs are convertible between a 20mm axle and a standard QR axle.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Thanks!

SO is the rear hub always a bolt on or simply an option? At speedgoat there is no specs indicating so I am a little hesitant. I emailed them but person who replied couldn't answer my question yet.

http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=119569&cat=260&brand=110


----------



## dubjay (May 5, 2004)

According to BTI - the singlespeed hubs is only offered as a bolt-on.

http://bti-usa.com/list.asp?cat=HU&...owSec=1&filter=&searchtype=&showGrp=HT55#open


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

dubjay is right the SS Pro 2 comes as 10mm bolt-on only..... on the "9-speed" hub it is an option (that's what I run on my Inbred, and works as a backup for my gearie

here's the SS Pro 2










here's the 9-speed hub with 10mm bolt-on axle (what I have on my SS)


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Perfect. Just what I was hoping.

Thanks everyone for the help !!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nspace said:


> Perfect. Just what I was hoping.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help !!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Man, that's nice looking. Any idea how many engagement points it has?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rensho said:


> Man, that's nice looking. Any idea how many engagement points it has?


the ss/ trails version has 48 engagement points by offsetting 2 of the 4 pawls

the "standard" 9-speed Pro 2 has 24 engagement points (4 pawls)


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

7.5 degree. That's not bad. Thanks!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I am feeling the red version laced on black rims and black spokes


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rensho said:


> 7.5 degree. That's not bad. Thanks!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Blatant plug but thought you might be interested and I paid the $2 :

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=6336&cat=10

The only use the wheels have is a tryout run up and down my street. The Hope Pro II's felt solid and sound really sweet.

I really like the bolt-on axle - very clean. Not as slick looking as the Phil Wood bolt-on but it's better than the Chris King Funbolt. It also worked nicely with a Rennen tensioner.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

nspace said:


> I am feeling the red version laced on black rims and black spokes


Like this? If you want bolt-ons make sure to ask for it. My Hope Pro II SS hub isn't.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Just like that. I actually came across your photos on flickr and they served as some inspiration . The red nipples are a nice touch!

If I was to get a QR hub can it be converted to a bolt-on?


----------



## PC68 (Jun 7, 2005)

nspace said:


> I am feeling the red version laced on black rims and black spokes


Mikesee just shipped mine today! Red Hope Hubs, red DT nipples, black DT spokes, black Stan's Flow (f)/Arch (r)

Going on a Ltd Edition Salsa El Mariachi


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

nspace said:


> If I was to get a QR hub can it be converted to a bolt-on?


Yes, they can be converted. You can get the necessary hardware from Hope or the shop you get the hubs from.


----------



## zippo (Apr 29, 2005)

*Hope 29er*

The rear is a bolt on Hope Pro II SS, the front QR, laced to 29" ZTR Arches. I love the sound of the rear hub, but it's loud enough that it will wake up the wifey if I wheel it through the house after night rides. Go Hope - good deal, good product.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

^^ Sweet Ventana and nice colour scheme!










It finally arrived this afternoon! Time to get the wheels built up.

Where can I find all of the info and dimensions on this hub to hand over to the LBS who is building the wheel so they can choose the right spoke lengths etc. The Hope website seems to be lacking a little in that department or I must have missed it!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the DT spoke calculator has the info for the regular Pro 2... maybe it has the SS ones..??


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

nspace said:


> ^^ Sweet Ventana and nice colour scheme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flange dia: L=56, R=54
Center to flange: L=34.5, R=29.5

Larry 
Mountain High Cyclery 
[email protected]


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Perfect! Thanks so much. None of the spoke calculators I found seemed to have info on the R/H.

I take it these are the correct measurements for the front hub (from the DT Swiss site):

Flange dia: L=56, R=54
Center to flange: L=19.5, R=34


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

nspace said:


> ^^ Sweet Ventana and nice colour scheme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let your LBS measure the hubs. It is not difficult.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I probably could of, but I am trying to get the wheels done on a tight time line (tomorrow afternoon) so that I can ride them in upcoming 24 hour race this weekend. I figured this would save them some time and hassle if I could just find out the measurements ahead of time!

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

*ring ring* Speak of the devil. They just called and the wheels are done! *wishes work would finish early*


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

nspace said:


> *ring ring* Speak of the devil. They just called and the wheels are done! *wishes work would finish early*


will you let me know what the hubs sound like when you push the bike...

thanksomuch.


----------



## richdirector (Apr 25, 2007)

*If you are a rimmer ....*

*Rim Brake only* but *HOPE* also has a pro III (3) hub out. 110g for the front - I just had a wheel built up Hope 3 and XM819.

Rich


----------



## bikerideAZ (Apr 8, 2007)

crisillo said:


> the ss/ trails version has 48 engagement points by offsetting 2 of the 4 pawls
> 
> the "standard" 9-speed Pro 2 has 24 engagement points (4 pawls)


Does one have to change the engagement points manually by taking it apart? Hope's site lists it as having 24 points of engagement and not 48. Also, is it wise to lower the contact point of the pawls by 50%? Not to diss, i'm just looking for a new rear hub and I'm confused.


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

mmmm i want the pro 2 ss.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

bikerideAZ said:


> Does one have to change the engagement points manually by taking it apart? Hope's site lists it as having 24 points of engagement and not 48. Also, is it wise to lower the contact point of the pawls by 50%? Not to diss, i'm just looking for a new rear hub and I'm confused.


most of the info pages on some of the hope sites (depends on country) are mostly copy and paste..the SS/trials version is offset for the 48 points.... personally I don't know if its a good idea or not.. I haven't tried it... I only have the standard Pro 2s... but I haven't read one single complain so far.. so I guess they work..

the engagement points depends on the pawl's position...so you can't adjust it.. you would need o switch the freehub body I guess..so that the holes for the pawls are offset


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Are the hubs themselves labeled differently for the SS and geared versions?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> Are the hubs themselves labeled differently for the SS and geared versions?


yeah.. and the freehub is shorter on the SS/trials (the hub body is a bit wider, for a no dish wheel)..you cannot a fit a cassette on to it..maybe 4 or 5 sprockets though


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

crisillo said:


> yeah.. and the freehub is shorter on the SS/trials (the hub body is a bit wider, for a no dish wheel)..you cannot a fit a cassette on to it..maybe 4 or 5 sprockets though


The Hope site says 6 cogs will fit.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

shiggy said:


> The Hope site says 6 cogs will fit.


there you go.. I haven't read the exact number.. I just "eye-calculated"


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

shiggy said:


> The Hope site says 6 cogs will fit.


tried it: 6 9-speed cogs or 5 8-speed cogs. It's for trial competition use. They have to have 6 gears at least.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Had them laced with black double butted DT Swiss spokes to WTB SpeedDisc rims and brass nipples. I raced them at my first 24 hour relay race on the weekend and last night at a weekly night series and so far so good. They are super smooth and roll really nice. In public areas you get a couple heads turning to see if you have a baseball card in your spokes but I don't really mind the noise


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

hey elmar! didn't know you own the hope pro2 ss... for how long have you been riding it?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

I am sporting it about 10 months now. Still going strong and still loud... 
No maintenance needed yet and the bearings got a bit smoother. I don't like the bolts though. The metal is quite soft. But as a bolt on hub it made my frame much stiffer when pedalling (subjectively).


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

i'm looking forward to get it for my new wheelset. just need to collect some more money...
some more stiffness would sure be nice on the voodoo.
do you know if it is louder than the standard pro 2?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

louder? no. it just buzzes more, due to them engagement points. 
It builds a good wheel, go get it.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

*tear* . Just riding on some mildly bumpy doubletrack yesterday, heard a pop, and later found my hub flange snapped. Good news is they are covering it under warranty. Hopefully just a freak defect of somesort.


----------



## zippo (Apr 29, 2005)

*Cog Lock ring 11t or 12t?*

Hey y'all I'm ordering up a new 18t cog from Chris King & I need a new lock ring too. Anyone know if it's an 11t ring or a 12t ring on the Hope Pro II SS? I'm pretty sure it's 12...


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

hey, that's a shame about your hub flange being damaged like that. i managed to get a huge stick stuck between my caliper and the hub which totalled a couple of my uber expensive DT aerolite spokes, but the hub is all ok. so far i love the hubs and the sound it makes!!!


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

I am loving my Pro 2/Stan's Flow setup. Had 'em only a month or so, but so far they rule.....


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

Regarding the amount of cogs on the hub.

The CS-M770 cogset will fit. I mean the upper spider with 5 cogs. I dunno if the 6 speed spider will fit. The 5 does for sure.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

Update:

The 5 speed spider will fit and I can include a 9 speed cog. So the 6 speed version will also fit (no guarantees). Alas I did not like the gear spacing on the six speed cog so I used the 5 speed with the 14 tooth cog for fast descents and backwind. 

Anybody know the pro2 measurments for the spokecalculators? I wrote them down but threw away the note...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

DiDaDunlop said:


> Anybody know the pro2 measurments for the spokecalculators? I wrote them down but threw away the note...


I don't know them by heart..but I know the Dt spoke calculator has them..


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Only the front and normal rear hub I think is on the calculator.

Larry posted the measurements for the SS r/h earlier in the thread on pg1:



> Flange dia: L=56, R=54
> Center to flange: L=34.5, R=29.5


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

Hmm thats wierd. When I measure my hub I get equal flange distance left and right. Gonna get my calipers tonight and wait with ordering spokes. 


Nspace: Did you get a new wheelset?


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

nspace said:


> Had them laced with black double butted DT Swiss spokes to WTB SpeedDisc rims and brass nipples. I raced them at my first 24 hour relay race on the weekend and last night at a weekly night series and so far so good. They are super smooth and roll really nice. In public areas you get a couple heads turning to see if you have a baseball card in your spokes but I don't really mind the noise


Awesome ride!


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

just a question, doesn't the M10 bolt's thread damage the dropout of the frame? A smooth bolt like with chris king SS or HD hubs is better no?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

my bolt-on Pro 2 hasn't caused any damage in the dropouts so far...


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah. No probs. They will bite a bit. But that will do as much permanent damage as a smooth bolt. 

I do have some problems with the sizing. On page one it is said that for spoke calculations there is a difference between left flange to center and right flange to centre (difference is like 29.5 to 33.3) but when I measure them I get an equal distance of 33 and 33 (hell maybe half a MM difference). Has Hope changed the hubs?


----------



## shishku (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a pro II ss, but it is a QR


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

sorry to jump the post, but i got about 29.6mm center to flange w/ equal flange distances, i am curious about this hub though:

now that i have put 5, 8spd rings on this, any suggestions for a shifting mechanism? or

im going to crosspost this to drivetrain.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

I use the 5 speed XT cluster (CS m770 i think) on my Big Dummy. 
5 speeds and an XT derailer. just becareful when adjusting it and make sure that you cannot shift the whole shebang into your wheel..


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

*Hope Pro 2 SS hub measurements*

I just got my new Hope Pro 2 SS rear hub and have been checking it out and measuring it. I found this thread while trying to double-check my measurements and it was somewhat confusing so here are my results.

I come up with:

Left Flange Diameter 56 mm
Right Flange Diameter 54 mm
Left Flange Offset 29.5
Right Flange Offset 29.5

I triple checked and posted some pics below that clearly show that the flanges are offset the exact same distance.




I used the same card, just flipped the hub.

What puzzles me is why they didn't make the flange diameters the same. The flanges are exactly the same outer diameter, they just drill the holes on the left side a millimeter further out. Which just seems stupid and may explain the busted hub shown above. Here is the drive side.


and here is the disc side, the spoke holes are just closer to the edge, I'm guessing its because the part the disc mounts to extends almost to the spoke holes, they probably couldn't drill any further towards the center.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

That is interesting. I never really paid too much attention to the measurements (just used them) when I built up up my Hope Pro II SS's.

The measurements I have used on both wheelsets I worked on were the ones from pg 1.

Flange dia: L=56, R=54
Center to flange: L=34.5, R=29.5

Both wheelsets seemed to work out fine using these and produced equal spoke lengths for each side (with a 604mm erd rim + 32h + 3x = 263mm on both sides). If the distance from each end was slightly different on each side, the differences in flange diameter could compensate to keep equal spoke lengths/tensions. That part makes sense, but if they are measuring out the same on each side of your hub, that is confusing. Ultimately you will end up w/ two different spoke lengths off by nearly a mm (could still use the same length spokes tho). You're probably better using the measurements you have I would think, in case they changed something (you'd never know since Hope has the worst website).


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I plugged those measurements into a spoke length calculator and the difference in spoke length was less than a mm for a 3 cross wheel, so I'll end up using the same spokes for both sides. And what is up with that Hope website, it's awful.


----------

